# Western Digital Caviar-Black,Blue,Green?



## orca113 (5. November 2008)

Hi mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit sich diese drei WD Platten unterscheiden in Leistung,Lautheit und Stromverbrauch?

Sind das jeweils signifikante Unterschiede oder eher minimalst? Gerade die Lautheitgeschichte interessiert mich mal.Hat vieleicht einer die Platten b.z.w. so eine Platte verbaut?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

wenn ich mir die techn. daten ansehe:

blue => je nach Modell 2 - 16MB cache, 7200 u/min => normal 
green => 8 - 16MB Cache. Bei jedem Modell 5400 BIS 7200 u/min, scheinbar also bei laufendem betrieb ne anpassung => soll wohl vermutlich Strom sparen
black => 32MB cache, 7200 u/min, 2 jahre mehr Garantie als green und blue=> am "besten" (theoretisch) 

am besten vom preis pro GB sind die green. kann auch sein, dass die black die blue ablösen, da es keine blue mit 1000GB gibt.


ps: es gibt EINE green (1000GB) die auch 32MB Cache hat.


----------



## f3rr1s (6. November 2008)

ist die Cache so auschlagebent für die Geschwindigkeit ?


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2008)

Mich würde eher interessieren ob die Green in meinem Spielerechner fehl am Platz sind.Performance mäßig meine ich. Ich suche nämlich eine Platte die nicht so ein assi Kratzegeräusch macht beim Lesen/Schreiben


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. November 2008)

Hi

also ich hatte eine Samsung 250GB Spinpoint mit 8MB Cache und Sata II.

weil die Platte immer voll war.
habe ich mich vor 2 Wochen für den Kauf einer neuen Platte entschieden.
3Tage Recherchiert.

raus kam.

Western Digital 640GB Caviar Blue, 16MB Cache,SataII

Hammer Platte muss ich sagen. nicht lauter als meine alte Samsung, die SEHR Leise war/is.  aber das beste. 
HD Tune Benchmark.

Übertragung meiner alten Samung Max 68MB
die neue WD MAX !! 124MB

wird bei mir unter last nich wärmer als 35°
und habe für die Platte 63€ gelatzt.


----------



## orca113 (16. November 2008)

Kannst du diese Festplatte mal verlinken? Ist da auch nicht so ein assi Kratzen zu hören?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (16. November 2008)

kann ich machen. also ich höre nichts.
läuft seht geschmeidig. wie ich finde.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB


----------



## orca113 (16. November 2008)

Ok,meinst du die 500Gb Variante ist auch genauso von der Leistung?

Denke ich werde mir diese HDD mal vormerken für die nächsten Tage


----------



## ThugAngel87 (17. November 2008)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen. is bei HDD's ja immer verschieden was die größe = leistung angeht.

aber der Preis der 500GB platte is sicher nich viel drunter oder?


----------



## Igel (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe die hier:
*Western Digital WD6401AALS 640 GB (Caviar Black)*

 super schnell aber auch ziemlich laut, würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen da der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber der Blue nur sehr gering ist


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier wurde die 1TB Variante der WD Caviar green getestet.
Prüfstand WD Caviar Green: Festplatte mit Öko-Label : Ein Öko-Produkt, das Sinn macht


----------



## orca113 (7. Dezember 2008)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Hier wurde die 1TB Variante der WD Caviar green getestet.
> Prüfstand WD Caviar Green: Festplatte mit Öko-Label : Ein Öko-Produkt, das Sinn macht


 
Habe mir die empfohlene Caviar Blue geholt und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Die ist wirklich Lautlos!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Habe mir die empfohlene Caviar Blue geholt und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Die ist wirklich Lautlos!



Habe ja auch nix gegenteiliges gesagt.
Benutze selbst (bis auf 5 Ausnahmen) nur WD HDDs.


----------



## Hackslash (9. Dezember 2008)

Die WD Green bitte auf keinen Fall kaufen, es sei denn sie kommt in einem externen Case mit USB 2.0 Anbindung zum Einsatz. Die Platten sind extrem langsam.

mfg


----------



## Scorpioking78 (15. Dezember 2008)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> Die WD Green bitte auf keinen Fall kaufen, es sei denn sie kommt in einem externen Case mit USB 2.0 Anbindung zum Einsatz. Die Platten sind extrem langsam.
> 
> mfg



Die WD green ist, wie der Name schon andeutet, ein Stromsparmodell.
Allerdings hat sie in der Klasse der Stromsparer die Leistungskrone inne.


----------



## Cpt. Commander (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte mir eine neue HDD zulegen. Jetzt schwanke ich zwishen zwei Modellen:

Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB, SATA II (WD6401AALS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Als Laie fällt mir nur die unterschiedliche Cache-Größe auf. Was es damit auf sich hat kann ich nicht beurteilen. Welche der Beiden wäre für einen Spielerechner besser geeignet? Die Black soll lauter sein, was heißt das im Klartext? Wäre die Platte lauter als CPU, Grafikkarte und Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## Igel (23. Dezember 2008)

Würde zur blue tendieren, hab selber die black und die ist echt schnell aber auch laut und der vorteil zur blue laut den messung ist kaum da


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2008)

Da hat Igel recht,geschwindigkeitsvorteil zur Blue ist kaum da aber laut ist die Black.Und ich habe mich damals für die Blue entschieden nd ich kann dir versprechen das dies die schnellste und leiseste Platte ist die ich je hatte.


----------

